# Tim Burton's Wednesday and Claude Debussy



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I watched the first episode of this Netflix show today and loved the writing and acting. The sets and costumes are also a splendor to witness!

I was also listening to some Debussy.

Both inspired this work of mine: It's pretty cool I think! 

Reviews wanted. 


Bathing on the Moon - YouTube


----------

